# easy livin on the hard



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all! Just aquired a 36 Morgan O/I for a song and a dance. She needs a lot of work but its mostly fun stuff. I`m living on board at a ship yard in New Orleans. I joined this board because I figured I will have questions about some projects and after lurking for a while I think this should be a pretty good place to gather info. Not to mention its just entertaining.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet.

What work need to be done on your boat?


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome,not too fond of living on the hard.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad your aboard offically...Morgan's are great boats..looking forward to seeing some pics of her ...before/afters...etc


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're having a good time in the yard, and working on the boat. You will be estatic when she is splashed.Maybe even delerious? ........*i2f*


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

imagine2frolic said:


> If you're having a good time in the yard, and working on the boat. You will be estatic when she is splashed.Maybe even delerious? ........*i2f*


HAHAHAHA! I guess I`m easily entertained. :laugher


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

souljour2000 said:


> Glad your aboard offically...Morgan's are great boats..looking forward to seeing some pics of her ...before/afters...etc


thanks for the coments! I`ll post some pics soon.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

MARC2012 said:


> Welcome,not too fond of living on the hard.


Thanks! I`m looking forward to getting on the water, but I`ll be happier knowing I got the things done that need doing while on land.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

mitiempo said:


> Welcome to Sailnet.
> 
> What work need to be done on your boat?


Everything!! Just years of neglect, eveything is there its just in need of attention. Right now I`m doing the bottom. I also plan on painting the sides and doing alot of cleaning. The motor is coming out for a rebuild in the next couple weeks and after that I`ll put her back in the water.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

well, I tried to upload pics but they are adobe and will not load.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

If they are jpegs and not larger than allowed they should load ok.
Max size 800 x 600 and 97.7 KB


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

The only pics I have are in pdf format. They will not upload, only jpg, jpeg and bmp. Is there a way to convert them??


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a program (free) called MW Snap MWSnap download and reviews from SnapFiles
that lets you "snap' any or all of any page that shows on your screen. It will let you cut the pics out of the pdf and save them as jpegs. I use it regularly to clip parts of web pages. Example below cut from the above post:


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow what a pita, lets see how this works. I had to download the program you recomended and the a resizer.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Obviously I`m doing something wrong. I`ll try something different.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

MW Snap allows you to grab anything you see, at its original size. The picture shouldn't need resizing before posting if captured this way. Below is a pic I captured that almost filled my screen - not re-sized.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn I downloaded Snap like you suggested. I`ll try again.

Alright, i give up. I`ll grab my camera next time I go home. When I try uploading from snap shot it tells me my file is 949kb and maximum allowd is 94kb so I`m way off.


----------

